# what are your "real" resolutions for next year?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mine...quit smoking...if I really can...

Martin


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I intend to learn 12 pieces by 6 different composers in the next year, and play them well on the piano. These are not insanely hard pieces, so its more doable than you might think. 

I also resolve to get into a four year university by the fall.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Compose something... anything...


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

So far, it's going to be the summary of the last three posts - to quit smoking, get into a university and compose something.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Mine...quit smoking...if I really can...
> 
> Martin


You can do it! You're never too old; I had an uncle who quit in his sixties!

And I know I don't know how hard it is, having never been a smoker, but I watched a good friend quit last year and it was _really_ hard for him, but he finally succeeded after several tries and he is so much healthier now. So, best wishes! I hope you are successful!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

To move to a 3 rooms apartment and get out of the nasty neighbourhood where I live now.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Pursue Knowledge and serve the Gods.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Need to lose a lot of weight.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I intend to learn 12 pieces by 6 different composers in the next year, and play them well on the piano. These are not insanely hard pieces, so its more doable than you might think.
> 
> I also resolve to get into a four year university by the fall.


I wish you every success especially the university intention.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd like to finish the year with an ability to appreciate Stravinsky's neoclassical period. That's it so far.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

One of my old resolutions was to never voluntarily give myself arbitrary new responsibilities just because it's a new year. So far so good.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Get a job
Stop thinking everyone around me is a complete moron 

Not you guys of course! I mean people in real life.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'd like to learn at least 50 new songs and a couple of piano pieces.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Mine...quit smoking...if I really can...
> 
> Martin


You _can_ do it ... I quit [cold turkey] 7 years ago after having smoked (let alone all the money I lit a match to) those stupid cancer sticks for 39 years. It was very easy quitting ... I had my last one at night, then gathered all the ashtrays, lighters and anything related to cigarettes, and threw them in the dumpster.

The first couple weeks are the most difficult - but I never swayed or took the temptation to start again. After a few weeks, I got all my senses of smell back ... and whenever someone who was a smoker walked by, I could smell it on their clothes and their breath and thought, OMG, I used to smell like that too - a walking ashtray.

Best thing I ever did, and all that money put to better use. With today's tobacco prices, I would reason that that would be enough incentive for anyone to quit - .

If you put your mind to it, you can accomplish quitting ... you can do it.

Kh


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The two most important ones have already been put into motion - irrevocably.

[1] Stop working per 1 June, take early retirement and enjoy life;
[2] Move to the medieval city of Kampen and open a gallery with my wife (she is a professional artist).


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> You _can_ do it ... I quit [cold turkey] 7 years ago after having smoked (let alone all the money I lit a match to) those stupid cancer sticks for 39 years. It was very easy quitting ... I had my last one at night, then gathered all the ashtrays, lighters and anything related to cigarettes, and threw them in the dumpster.
> 
> The first couple weeks are the most difficult - but I never swayed or took the temptation to start again. After a few weeks, I got all my senses of smell back ... and whenever someone who was a smoker walked by, I could smell it on their clothes and their breath and thought, OMG, I used to smell like that too - a walking ashtray.
> 
> ...


:tiphat:

Congratulations!

I did something similar, just stopped cold turkey in 1998 & haven't smoked since.

A couple of years ago there was an exposé done by the BBC (I think) of the unscrupulous methods which cigarette companies use to entice new 'customers' in the Third World.

During one part being filmed by hidden camera, the CEO was asked if he smoked & he said "You must be joking - I'm not that stupid"

I am so angry with myself for all the times I bought a packet of cigarettes & lined his pockets.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Get well.
Practice more.
Compose more.
Practice more.
Listen more.
Practice more.
...


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

To get my new panio up the spiral staircase...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> The two most important ones have already been put into motion - irrevocably.
> 
> [1] Stop working per 1 June, take early retirement and enjoy life;
> [2] Move to the medieval city of Kampen and open a gallery with my wife (she is a professional artist).


Now that sounds like bliss!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Good for you, Art Rock 

A wonderful plan for the future.

Kh


----------



## Shostakovichiana (Nov 7, 2011)

My resolutions for next year?
Become an optimist. (But I hardly see the point in bothering to work on anything at all, as 2012 is the year of the world-ending Mayan Apocalypse, and the solar maximum of Solar Cycle 24 in the 11-year sunspot cycle is forecast-predicted to occur, which means that the Sun's magnetic poles will reverse, and as if that isn't enough, the first commitment period of the Kyoto Protocol ends, the summer Olympics will be held in London, and the first quad-core smartphones will be available.. we'll be dead anyway...) just saying..


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

1: Get out of 'beginner zone' with singing lessons!
2: Start piano lessons.
3: Get a better job so I can pay for these lessons.
4: Be a straight A student...hopefully.
5: Make sure my brother gets straight As too! (I'm like a big sister even though I'm the baby!)
6: See a live opera for the first time!!!! 
7: Learn German. (french and italian can wait!)
8: ...woo maybe take a nap


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

CountessAdele said:


> 1: Get out of 'beginner zone' with singing lessons!
> 2: Start piano lessons.
> 3: Get a better job so I can pay for these lessons.
> 4: Be a straight A student...hopefully.
> ...


If you make your goals realistically attainable you'll be much more sucessful~


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

- Exercise (lose some weight also get fitter)
- Stop buying cd's, or reduce them greatly (which I've already started - suffering music overload at the moment, also just save money, etc.)...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Sid James said:


> ...
> - Stop buying cd's, or reduce them greatly (which I've already started - suffering music overload at the moment, also just save money, etc.)...


That reminds me: I need to start buying CDs instead of downloading music, now that I have a job.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Another one I forgot is to stop ranting & rambling on TC, just be "short & sweet" (I think this is one I can keep)...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> That reminds me: I need to start buying CDs instead of downloading music, now that I have a job.


Whoo! Already got started on that one with a 5-disk set of Shostakovich's string quartets.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Another one I forgot is to stop ranting & rambling on TC, just be "short & sweet" (I think this is one I can keep)...


I'd miss your ramblings Sid. =]


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Chrythes said:


> So far, it's going to be the summary of the last three posts - to quit smoking, get into a university and compose something.


May I...LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Need to lose a lot of weight.


Cut on the input...It is the better way...

Good luck/bonne chance/Buena suerte/Udachi


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

violadude said:


> Get a job
> Stop thinking everyone around me is a complete moron
> 
> Not you guys of course! I mean people in real life.


I am people in Real life..I am a moron....That's why I am here...LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I would like to be a rich man! I will never have enough money to buy all the music I want!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> To get my new panio up the spiral staircase...


A panio? lOL


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


>


Now that Kim Jong-Il is dead, I guess someone else has to average five hole-in-ones per game...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Lenfer said:


> I'd miss your ramblings Sid. =]


Well I think they were becoming a bit predictable. But I try to stay on topic now & not too convoluted.

BTW, welcome back to the forum!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Well I think they were becoming a bit predictable. But I try to stay on topic now & not too convoluted.
> 
> BTW, welcome back to the forum!


Thank you! 

I was quite ill but hopefully I will be back for good now.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

1. To save a bunch of money. 
2. Not to buy too much music, but to get to know the stuff that I have better. 
2a. Especially: 
- Haydn: The Creation
- Haydn's symphonies
- Bach's organ music
- Bach: The Art of Fugue
- Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin 
- Bach's orchestral suites 
- Brahms' string quintets 
- works for solo piano by Schubert, Schumann, Debussy, Ravel


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

science said:


> Haydn's symphonies
> l


Haydn symphonies, definitely notify us in current listening of your thoughts on various symphonies.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

science said:


> 1. To save a bunch of money.
> 2. Not to buy too much music, but to get to know the stuff that I have better.
> ...


Your second one I definitely aim to do next year (or the day after tommorrow, to be precise!). As well as save money, or more precisely spend it on other things, not just musical things, but eg. do things like go to the movies, which I haven't done in quite a while...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Haydn symphonies, definitely notify us in current listening of your thoughts on various symphonies.


Will do!



Sid James said:


> Your second one I definitely aim to do next year (or the day after tommorrow, to be precise!). As well as save money, or more precisely spend it on other things, not just musical things, but eg. do things like go to the movies, which I haven't done in quite a while...


I am partially motivated by the desire to save money, but also by guilt about having purchased so much great music that I've hardly listened to. Obviously 6 months ago I was feeling bad about having so much music that I hadn't listened to, and now I've heard it all at least once... this might be Sisyphean...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Yes, Sisyphos is a good comparison, and it's also like a gordian knot. Once you're entangled, you can't retract yourself. You have to be a Houdini in a way. Or just abstain from buying/amassing more and more, and then get into what you already have, which is what I think can be rewarding in itself...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> Compose something... anything...


That's already been done 40 years ago by Todd Rundgren.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't keep away from my vices when I say I will at any other time, I have no reason to believe I will fare any better if I make my promises on an arbitrary "special" day.

Instead of worrying about that nonsense, I'm going to get to work on a new orchestra piece and return to writing my long neglected episodic sound drama.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Sid James said:


> Another one I forgot is to stop ranting & rambling on TC, just be "short & sweet" (I think this is one I can keep)...


Wagner Wagner Wagner Wagner Wagner Wagner IS THE BEST 
(Except for Bach's Mass in B Minor)


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

find more money($)
spend less


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I want to reach 5,000 posts here at TC in 2012.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Smoke less, exercise a bit more and eat healthier. But I'm not one to completely give up on the things I do enjoy, so even though I might eat more apples this year I'll probably still eat French fries buried in mayonnaise and ketchup at least once or twice a week. But that's an improvement because until now I've usually done that four or five times per week. :lol: I intend to cut down a bit on the sugar also - I'm a sucker for chocolate, bonbons, pies and cookies. Until now I've basically lived my life with a raised middle finger towards a healthy life style. No regrets, but I can't keep doing that forever and hope to get away with it.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Smoke less, exercise a bit more and eat healthier. But I'm not one to completely give up on the things I do enjoy, so even though I might eat more apples this year I'll probably still eat French fries buried in mayonnaise and ketchup at least once or twice a week. But that's an improvement because until now I've usually done that four or five times per week. :lol: I intend to cut down a bit on the sugar also - I'm a sucker for chocolate, bonbons, pies and cookies. Until now I've basically lived my life with a raised middle finger towards a healthy life style. No regrets, but I can't keep doing that forever and hope to get away with it.


LOL....I don't like Ketchup...but I love mayonnaise and chocolat...and capuccinos and croissants...and of course French fries.

Martin, savoring


----------

